# Fat loss for my gf



## smurf (Jul 27, 2006)

hi ladies,

My girl friends been noticing changes in my physique and is driving me nuts about the substances I use (every so often). Now I keep telling her to keep off of them but she wants to know.

Shes abit of a gym maniac atm, but since she had a car accident her back as stopped her until recently. Shes been back at the gym a few months and wants to trim down for the holidays.

Her diet seems fine, consists of 6 meals. each having protein and depending on time of day carbs too. Shes only have 1 cheat day.

Shes interested in a t3 and clen cycle, i dont want to tell her anything as i know men and women react different to these substances.

Shes been told about this cycle:

6weeks of t3 starting at 25mcg and increasing to by 25mcg every 3 days. until she reaches 50mcg. also tapering down at the end.

whilst on the t3 she would do this:

2 weeks of clen starting at 2 tabs and increasing daily until reaching 4 tabs then tapering at the end.

Clen based on 0.02mcg tabs

then

2 weeks of a ECA stack

Then do 2 weeks of clen.

What do u reckon?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

What is her actual diet Smurf...?

How much cardio is she doing...?


----------



## smurf (Jul 27, 2006)

Tall said:


> What is her actual diet Smurf...?
> 
> How much cardio is she doing...?


Cardio wise shes doing 40mins 4 times a week.

Food wise, I only know its 6 meals, which include the following foods.

Brown Rice, Pasta, Potatoes, Fruit, Egg, Tuna, Chicken, Turkey, Natural Yoghurt, USN Pure Protein, Protein Bars (15g) and the odd low calorie cereal bar

I can find out more when i see her.

To me it looks likes shes holding a little water, but shes wanting to be as toned as she used to be. Just a little quicker as the holidays 9 weeks away


----------



## Malika (Sep 16, 2008)

What about just using a good fat-burner?


----------



## smurf (Jul 27, 2006)

Malika said:


> What about just using a good fat-burner?


Hi malika,

Could you give me some examples. The fat burners i know about are EPH and Grenade.

I dont have much experience with them, as i used EPH to aid workout concentration.

Cheers


----------



## Malika (Sep 16, 2008)

There are many good brands...

I tried Lean-R, Grenade, Animal Cuts... They are all good to me, but remember that a clean diet & regular cardio sessions are needed for fat loss: fat-burners are not "magic pills"!

If your girlfriend was looking to compete, then yes, she might consider Clen etc, but TBH, if it's only to get in shape & trim down, going the "natural way" is best...

Just my opinion of course!


----------



## smurf (Jul 27, 2006)

yeah shes a bit down and the moment due to the accident. and shes changed from a active job to office job. Ive told her to eat right and cardio.

Shes just after something to speed up the process due to the holiday

cheers malika


----------

